# Enviro Edge



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

www.jmsmfg.com

Enviro Edge looks like a Metal pless clone.. Anyone know the story on that?


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

11 year warranty lol


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm interested...


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks flimsy.....


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Are patents a thing? Must have made subtle changes I guess


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm interested...
> 
> View attachment 185663


At the blonde..


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> At the blonde..


Holding a Modelo!!!


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Here is spring system


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

I take it that hardly anyone has used or seen one of these.. if someone has please chime in.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm interested...
> 
> View attachment 185663


You're a chick?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holding a Modelo!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> Looks flimsy.....


Funny thing is we remove the springs that keep the shoes down. Apparently they didn't get the memo.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

In all the picks they have it would be nice if at least one of them would show the floating fully pivoting style hitch. Also in the video's it looked like they were just trying to see how much snow they could get out in front of the box. I would have been trying to show how good the scrape was and it didnt look that good for as little snow as was on the ground.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> In all the picks they have it would be nice if at least one of them would show the floating fully pivoting style hitch. Also in the video's it looked like they were just trying to see how much snow they could get out in front of the box. I would have been trying to show how good the scrape was and it didnt look that good for as little snow as was on the ground.


How about some closeups AFTER he plowed? It doesn't look as clean as an MP, but it's hard to tell.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How about some closeups AFTER he plowed? It doesn't look as clean as an MP, but it's hard to tell.


Thats right, a dark video from 80 ft away does not show up very good. But there is no reason why it shouldnt do about or as good as a MP it seems to be built very close.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats right, a dark video from 80 ft away does not show up very good. But there is no reason why it shouldnt do about or as good as a MP it seems to be built very close.


But they drove 25hrs to NE for a storm to save the day, that should be enough to prove they're a capable pusher......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> But they drove 25hrs to NE for a storm to save the day, that should be enough to prove they're a capable pusher......


They did? I didn't read the details or listen or whatever. Oh well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats right, a dark video from 80 ft away does not show up very good. But there is no reason why it shouldnt do about or as good as a MP it seems to be built very close.


But to not violate the patent something has to be different.

Like I said, maybe it does, but from what I can tell it wasn't as clean as a LiveEdge. Close, but not the same.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

This video shows it doing a better job.




It looks like the ground temps were warmer or they pre salted.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> But to not violate the patent something has to be different.
> 
> Like I said, maybe it does, but from what I can tell it wasn't as clean as a LiveEdge. Close, but not the same.


Do patents cross the border.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Do patents cross the border.


Illegals do...why wouldn't patents?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Illegals do...why wouldn't patents?


Patents cant swim?


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Take the time and $ to build a nice looking plow and try to sell for 10 or 15K but cant spend $500 to put together a good promo video? Bizarre.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

We won’t truly know until someone gives it a whirl.. all products start somewhere. I just picked up two metal pless today and I can say they are HD plows.


----------

